# Morphine extraction



## Token (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok, I know this is a hot topic but like the title states, I'm going to teach you a few ways to get the goodies out of pod's, I better get a SHIT Load of rep for this, because truly I rather keep this to myself, but it's nice to show off your work sometimes.

So, to start you're going to need some forum of opium, what ever it is you need to dissolve it, and if your using dried pod's your going to need to make tea first then evp all the water out leaving you with red rock opium, then dissolve it in DH20 then add a little bit of some acid solution, then do a pull on it 1 is fine, then discard the solvent, then we are going to basified it add a little sodium carbonate to unused DH20 once all dissolved add small amounts of the basified DH20 to the other acidic DH20 now making it basified just add enough to raise the ph you don't have to hit 9.1 on this tek, then sit back and wait 15 min, and you should start to see little pieces of white particles floating around and settling at the bottom of your jar, slowly pull of the DH20 without pulling the white stuff then allow to evp.

And for the next extraction, get a shit load of poppy seeds then put them into a DH20 shake and add a small amount of HCL 1-4 drops should do it, and then shake and shake and do a little dance if you want too, and the solution should turn a lit brown, strain the seeds and evp the water, yay you got a simi pure fourm of morphine.

and the last way, is almost the same as the first but you raise the ph up all the way to 9.1 where the morphine itself should go to the solvent you should do at least 6-9 pulls then condense the solvent and then evp.

There Y'all go hope this helps, and don't forget to plus rep!

Peace,

Token


----------



## aattocchi (Oct 6, 2008)

Google will help you find a way better extraction tek.


----------



## Token (Oct 7, 2008)

Like what? a different acid/base extraction?


----------



## aattocchi (Oct 7, 2008)

Token said:


> Like what? a different acid/base extraction?


I posted this link in the topic started by Camaro Opium, morphine and heroin 

My buddy has done the same extraction using less quantity of course. He uses calcium hydroxide(pickling lime found at the grocery store) to make the Morphine soluble in cold water and most of the other alkaloids not soluble, filters, and discards the gunk, keeping the calcium morphenate solution. He then reheats the calcium morphenate solution and adds ammonium chloride diluted in distilled water until the PH reaches 9. Then, he cools the solution and filters the morphine freebase from the solution, letting it dry. That will leave you with some nice smokable morphine. You can also take it a step farther and add HCL acid to distilled water, then filter out some of the impurities using activated carbon. This will leave you with eatable/sniffable/injectable morphine HCL.

Peace!


----------



## Token (Oct 8, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> I posted this link in the topic started by Camaro Opium, morphine and heroin
> 
> My buddy has done the same extraction using less quantity of course. He uses calcium hydroxide(pickling lime found at the grocery store) to make the Morphine soluble in cold water and most of the other alkaloids not soluble, filters, and discards the gunk, keeping the calcium morphenate solution. He then reheats the calcium morphenate solution and adds ammonium chloride diluted in distilled water until the PH reaches 9. Then, he cools the solution and filters the morphine freebase from the solution, letting it dry. That will leave you with some nice smokable morphine. You can also take it a step farther and add HCL acid to distilled water, then filter out some of the impurities using activated carbon. This will leave you with eatable/sniffable/injectable morphine HCL.
> 
> Peace!


 
Im going to try this tek seems alot easier


----------



## Token (Oct 12, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> I posted this link in the topic started by Camaro Opium, morphine and heroin
> 
> My buddy has done the same extraction using less quantity of course. He uses calcium hydroxide(pickling lime found at the grocery store) to make the Morphine soluble in cold water and most of the other alkaloids not soluble, filters, and discards the gunk, keeping the calcium morphenate solution. He then reheats the calcium morphenate solution and adds ammonium chloride diluted in distilled water until the PH reaches 9. Then, he cools the solution and filters the morphine freebase from the solution, letting it dry. That will leave you with some nice smokable morphine. You can also take it a step farther and add HCL acid to distilled water, then filter out some of the impurities using activated carbon. This will leave you with eatable/sniffable/injectable morphine HCL.
> 
> Peace!


Here's another way, and by the way I tried to plus rep you but can't have to find others that desever it before I can plus rep you again. Also, I tried all the local stores for pickling lime, but couldn't find it.

Here is a list of all the items/chemicals you will need:

2 pots: Capable of holding at least 12 Liters each
Liquid Measuring Cups: Cups that measure in mL, and one that measures in L
Strainer: Made of Metal with wire mesh
Stirring Spoon: Made of Metal, Plastic or Wood
Open Flame Device: Stove or Bunsen Burner
Thermometer: Must be able to measure 75ºC and 80ºC in liquid
Gram Scale: Preferable to measure to the nearest 100th of a gram (i.e 5.25g)
1 Pack of Large Coffee Filters
2 Glass Baking Dish's
Oven (Optional)
Portable Fan (Optional)
Clock and Timer: Useful for exact times.. duh!
Papaver Somniferum: Dried Poppy Pods +10cm of the stalk
Distilled Water: H2)O, Also know as dH2O
Activated Carbon: C
Citric Acid: H3C6H5O7
Ethyl Alcohol (Optional): C2H5OH, Must be 200 proof/100% alcohol. It CAN NOT BE DENATURED
Hydrochloric Acid: HCl, Must be 10% or higher
Potassium Hydroxide: KOH
Calcium Carbonate (Optional): CaCO3, Can be used in place of KOH
Ammonium Chloride: NH4Cl


Step 1: 50 Grams of Poppy Straw is ground up into a fine powder by using a blender or a coffee grinder. (Poppy Straw is dried Papaver Somniferum, or "opium poppy" pods and 10cm of the stalk. Tazmanian poppies have the highest yield of Morphine content at 21%. Each pod should roughly contain 21% Morphine, 16% Codeine, 14% Thebaine and 9% papaverine. Poppy Straw can be bought in a local flower shop or online legaly in the U.S. and Eurpoe for use in decorative pieces. In Europe, one can actually grow up to like 500 square feet legally... so long as you don't score them




)

Step 2: For each gram or poppy straw used, 10 times the ammount of distilled water should be used. So for our 50g we will use 5 liters of distilled H2O. This water is gently heated to 80Cº and slightly acidified using citric acid to a pH of 6.1. The reason for acidifying is becasue Morphine is extracted easier with acids. The Morphine is drawn out of the plant easier and by doing this will result in a higher grade end product as well as more end product. Another option is to add 585mL of Ethyl Alcohol to help with the Morphine attach to the citric acid. Again this adds to yield and purity/efficiency.

Step 3: The Poppy Straw is then added to the simmering water and stired every 20 minutes or so. This is left to steep for about 4 hours. At no time should this solution boil, because Morphine breaks down above 85Cº.

Step 4: After 4 hours of soaking, the poppy water is run through a metal mesh strainer 3 times. This will remove most of the large plant materials. The liquid is then run through a large coffee filter. Doing this will remove all the rest of the plant material. The plant material is then discarded and the water is placed back on the stove top. (The plant material can also be used to make a poppy tea. Or, one can preform steps 1-4 with half of the distilled water to get any last remaning Morphine out) 

Step 5: The solution is slowly heated to 75Cº and Potassium Hydroxide (KOH-) is added until the pH reaches an alkalinity of 9.1. Solids should start to form in the liquid. These solids are plant fats, waxes, papaverine, thebaine, some codeine and other materials that you do not want in you're Morphine. This aqueous solution should be left at 75ºC for about 25 minutes. The KOH binds to the Morphine in the Poppy Solution to create Calcium Morphenate. (Alternatly Calcium Carbonate can be used to create Calcium Morphenate. However I feel that KOH is the best choice) Calcium Morphenate is water soluble, so it remains in liquid form. However all of the unwanted materials become water insoluble. This means that they will turn to solids and sink to the bottom of the pot or "fall out". This should be left to sit and cool for about 4 hours.

Step 6: This solution is again run through a large coffee filter. The Calcium Morphenate passes through the filter in the liquid, while the unwanted solids stay in the filter. The solids are then thrown away.

Step 7: The solution is gently heated to 75Cº once again. After about 10 minutes of warming, Ammonium Chloride is added to bring the pH to an alkalinity of exactly 11.1. The reason the pH must be exact is that Morphine will not precipitate below this solution, and it will form very slowly above it. For maximum effiency, 11.1 is needed. This action of adding NH4Cl turns the water soluble Calcium Morphenate into water a insoluble Morphine Base. 

Step 8: The solution is then run through a cloth filter. The waste liquid that passes through is disposed of and the solids left behind on the filter are kept and put into a glass baking dish. These solids are then left out to dry. One can also place the solids into the oven at 155ºF. The door should be left open and a portable fan should be left to blow on the material. This is the fastest way to dry. When dried, this stuff is Morphine Base. It should be a coffee colored crystaline powder. 

Step 9: This powder is then covered with 10% (or higher %) Hydrochloric Acid and left to sit for 20 minutes. There should be about 3mm HCl above the Morphine Base. In the span of 20 minutes the solutionshould be stirred 4 times, or once every 5 minutes. This liquid is then passed through activated charcoal. The liquid that comes through is left to dry. The oven method can again be used. When dry this should be a white odorless crystaline powder, otherwise known as Morphine Hydrochloride. This is an all natural alkaloid and isoquinoline from a flower.

Thats it! This could also easily be turned into Diacetyl Morphine with AA or AAA. Heroin is exactly Morphine, except the 3 and 6 diol group is acetylated.
That took me about 2 weeks to come up with, so tell me what you guys think.


----------



## aattocchi (Oct 19, 2008)

My buddy has done many extractions, many different ways(including the one you just mentioned). he prefers the one I just posted the link to, seems your a bright person so I'm positive you'll have no problems figuring out the exact amounts for the material you are working with, just remember the PH levels and you're all good. You can extract morphine from the whole entire plant, roots and all. 

The ammonium hydroxide and pickling lime method is the fastest possible way to extract morphine from the poppy plants and latex my buddy has run across. Try to see if you can order some pickling lime off the net.

What is your source for ammonium hydroxide? SA(100% ammonium hydroxide) or janitorial strength ammonia(10% ammonium hydroxide).


----------



## aattocchi (Oct 19, 2008)

Token said:


> Step 3: The Poppy Straw is then added to the simmering water and stired every 20 minutes or so. This is left to steep for about 4 hours. At no time should this solution boil, because Morphine breaks down above 85Cº.
> 
> Step 4: After 4 hours of soaking, the poppy water is run through a metal mesh strainer 3 times. This will remove most of the large plant materials. The liquid is then run through a large coffee filter. Doing this will remove all the rest of the plant material. The plant material is then discarded and the water is placed back on the stove top. (The plant material can also be used to make a poppy tea. Or, one can preform steps 1-4 with half of the distilled water to get any last remaning Morphine out)


 My buddy always runs his plant material through acidic DH2O at least 4 times. This ensures all the alkaloids are converted into their salt form and every last bit is extracted. He then condenses it all down into a super saturated solution.

You are correct, never boil the water it will cause the Morphine to decompose. 150-165 degrees Fahrenheit is best, and he uses porcelain boiling chips to make sure there are no hot spots in the heated solution.


----------



## Token (Oct 20, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> My buddy has done many extractions, many different ways(including the one you just mentioned). he prefers the one I just posted the link to, seems your a bright person so I'm positive you'll have no problems figuring out the exact amounts for the material you are working with, just remember the PH levels and you're all good. You can extract morphine from the whole entire plant, roots and all.
> 
> The ammonium hydroxide and pickling lime method is the fastest possible way to extract morphine from the poppy plants and latex my buddy has run across. Try to see if you can order some pickling lime off the net.
> 
> What is your source for ammonium hydroxide? SA(100% ammonium hydroxide) or janitorial strength ammonia(10% ammonium hydroxide).


 
I ended having to do that with not only pickling lime but Ammonium Chloride. 

I ended up finding hydrated lime at a gardening store


----------



## Token (Oct 20, 2008)

I got my pickling lime today, yea, may need to get more DH20.


----------



## aattocchi (Oct 22, 2008)

awesome, good luck brother.


----------



## Token (Oct 22, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> awesome, good luck brother.


 
thank you, and thank you for all the info you shared. It's going very well. Had to turn my phone off so I don't have any intrusions! But have been workin for the past few hours with no interruptions and almost ready to sample.


----------



## aattocchi (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice, maybe you could take a before and after pic??? A picture of some raw opium and then the Morphine HCL end product???? Just a thought, my buddy's is normally tanish brown, but he has gotten white Morphine HCL crystals a few times now(sort of perfected the tech), never took any pictures though.


----------



## Token (Oct 23, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> Nice, maybe you could take a before and after pic??? A picture of some raw opium and then the Morphine HCL end product???? Just a thought, my buddy's is normally tanish brown, but he has gotten white Morphine HCL crystals a few times now(sort of perfected the tech), never took any pictures though.


Will do, just got to go and pic up a camra, and I was high as heck last night.


----------



## petejonson (Oct 24, 2008)

about how many mg's did you do???? and was it a better high than say a morphine ER or ms contin


----------



## Token (Oct 24, 2008)

8-15mg, I don't really like morphine but other people do!


----------



## petejonson (Oct 24, 2008)

i dont get why most people dont like morphine, usually people around my neck of the woods can get morphine pills for mad cheap and still no one likes them


----------



## Token (Oct 24, 2008)

Real morphine not oxy or codeine, but then again tar goes for 80 a g.

 Omg, I'm so fucken happy right now, I ordered some leaves from peru afew weeks ago and that extraction is going good!


----------



## petejonson (Oct 24, 2008)

im so glad i be on that east coast shit


----------



## aattocchi (Oct 24, 2008)

Token said:


> Real morphine not oxy or codeine, but then again tar goes for 80 a g.
> 
> Omg, I'm so fucken happy right now, I ordered some leaves from peru afew weeks ago and that extraction is going good!


What kind of leaves?


----------



## Token (Oct 25, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> What kind of leaves?


I had a friend that use to live here, but his visa ended and he went home so I had him send me some coca leaves when he got home.


----------



## petejonson (Oct 25, 2008)

damn that would be sweet to have some PURE ass cocaine


----------



## Token (Oct 26, 2008)

I also came up with a tek to purify regular coke, and It made one of my friends with a high tolerance(did about a half to a gram in a line) and have panic attacks all i could do is laugh at him. It also lets you know how pure your stuff really is, because most of everything is enbetween 30-50% if that and when it comes into the states at best it's 75-85% because of the labs they make it in SUCK, I got back 60% of what I started with, all you do is put the coke in a solvent then add 1/4 water to it and the coca oils fall down into the water and all the other shit stays in the solvent.


----------



## aattocchi (Oct 26, 2008)

You need 3 glasses and 3 copper rods, DH2O, and 10% ammonium hydroxide. 
Start by dissolving your cocaine in DH2O, then add the 10% AH solution until PH reaches 9, stir the solution until the base starts to stick to the rod. Dump the solution into a new glass and raise the PH to 10.5 and stir some more with a new rod. More base will start to stick to the rod, when you start to see snow flakes forming on the rod dump the solution into the last glass, stir the solution until the 3rd rod is covered with glass like crystals(pure freebase cocaine). you can then add the crystals from the 3rd rod into a NP solvent of your choice and titrate with distilled water and HCL acid. the freebase will be converted into it's salts form and will migrate into the distilled water/hcl solution. separate the NP solvent from the polar solvent(keeping the Polar one) and evaporate the polar solvent/distilled water HCL solution. You will be left behind with a nice pure cocaine HCL.


----------



## Token (Nov 17, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> I posted this link in the topic started by Camaro Opium, morphine and heroin
> 
> My buddy has done the same extraction using less quantity of course. He uses calcium hydroxide(pickling lime found at the grocery store) to make the Morphine soluble in cold water and most of the other alkaloids not soluble, filters, and discards the gunk, keeping the calcium morphenate solution. He then reheats the calcium morphenate solution and adds ammonium chloride diluted in distilled water until the PH reaches 9. Then, he cools the solution and filters the morphine freebase from the solution, letting it dry. That will leave you with some nice smokable morphine. You can also take it a step farther and add HCL acid to distilled water, then filter out some of the impurities using activated carbon. This will leave you with eatable/sniffable/injectable morphine HCL.
> 
> Peace!


I tried this tek but got nothing nada zip zero, I'm just going to stick with the second tek I put up that one has worked many time's.

ps I found out why my first dmt extraction didn't really work all that well I used the vine and sodium carbonate, now I got lye and root bark and it has gone through flawlessly! I've also extracted some cold pills and it worked prefect.


----------



## Token (Dec 15, 2008)

Token said:


> Will do, just got to go and pic up a camra, and I was high as heck last night.


Couldn't take pic's, after all that hard work I got really paranoid.

peace to all, oh and the pickling lime tek works the best, less work.


----------



## mongler (Jan 6, 2009)

let me mention a few things. all of them are suggestions and are not necessary. all of the previous techniques WILL WORK. these suggestions will optimize any procedure if implemented properly and with care. all of them describe something that has and will never happen in reality and are complete works of fiction. they are mainly presented to give the reader a better understanding and to get the thought process focused on crucial aspects of the overall procedure.

1) unless you live in afghanistan, southest asia, or eastern europe, the poppy pods you will get almost ALWAYS have a morphine content of about 0.5% dry weight (rarely more, but even more rarely less). "arizona" poppies are included. 

an extraction of anything less than 100 grams is a complete waste of your time. best to use a kilo or more (depending on the pod size, a kilo should be between 500 and 150 pods)

2) seeds are worthless. they contain no more than .01% morphine by weight (this is backed up by a case of an OD from poppy seed tea, brewed with 2 lbs of seeds, resulting in 600 mgs in the person's blood at TOD). seeds do not actually develop morphine INSIDE. seeds get COVERED in a small layer of sap extruded by the plant during its lifetime. this sap contains a small amount of morphine.

seeds may contain other alkaloids and even basic (amine) tanins(phenols) which will contaminate the result (morphine is an amino phenol). NONE of the industrial procedures for the extraction of morphine from straw utilize seeds. 100% use dry pods, deseeded.

3)PULVERIZE the pods. dont just grind them up. when a natural product specialist quantiatively extracts a compound, he/she does not just "grind it up." they put the source material (dried roots, pods, sea-sponge, jelly fish, whatever) in a cell-lysing sonnicator or a food processor for HOURS at a time.

this is not just: "throw the pods in a coffee grinder for a minute or so." this is: "throw the pods in a cofee grinder for an hour"

if you do this, you will never ever need more than 3 extractions. nor will you need hot or boiling solvent.

4) almost every single one of the "patents" available by a google search are completely worthless. a patent does not have to describe a process that works, nor does it have to describe a process that is good or efficient. all it has to do is not involve the use of any OTHER patents.

unfortunately, this extraction is exceedingly difficult and tricky. it really is. the morphine content is low, there are tons of impurities with similar chemical structures, etc.

really the only way to produce a high quality prep is to DO IT YOURSELF AND KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING.


**
I am going to continue this in another post, so that I dont clutter the page.


----------



## mongler (Jan 6, 2009)

**
continued:

dont use Ca(OH)2. use NaOH/KOH. they are easy to buy, and they are not particularly "watched." you wouldnt need more than 100 grams (standard small bottle) anyway. 

dont use store bought "pool" muriatic acid. get good HCl from a real chemical supplier. again, this stuff is pretty damn common, and shouldnt be a concern anywhere. once again DO NOT USE SULFURIC ACID. dont use the acetate either. it mucks it up later on.

get a pH tester (and calibration solutions). pH strips are useless for this because you need 0.1 pH accuracy. a 15 dollar quick tester is fine. 

Why the tester? the pKa of the tertiary amonium acid is something like 8.5 and the pKa of the phenol is 9.6 or 9.5. you literally need a pH of EXACTLY 9.1 or 9 to get a good result (mentioned already, but just an explanation)


realistically, the only way to do this is to extract it with either some aqueous HCl (pH of about 2.5) or some acidic methanol or ethanol (feel free to use denatured ethanol, as it is typically denatured with methanol or ispropanol, not benzene) and then concentrate it.

if you use acid (Water), you should bring the pH up to about 8-9 when you concentrate it. dont concentrate it with acid.


dont use coffee filters for filtering the final product. they are crap for filtering powder (which is what the morphine and codeine will be when you intially precipitate them). get real laboratory filter papers.

either whatman 40s or whatman 42s (8 micron and 2.5 micron respectively, but not 41s).


----------



## mongler (Jan 6, 2009)

Here is what might be a good procedure:

1) pulverize the straw as much as possible. submerge in water brought to a pH between 2.5 and 3. let stand for several hours (overnight, but not days).

2) filter through a stainless mesh to get the big chunks

**) IDEALLY you would filter it through a second, smaller mesh filter, like those sometimes used in coffee makers (not a paper coffee filter, but more of a plastic, small mesh filter) like this:
http://www.amazon.com/Cuisinart-GTF-Gold-Tone-Filter/dp/B0001IRRLG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=kitchen&qid=1231326450&sr=1-2

3) filter throught an actual coffee filter (paper). make sure that the coffee filter you are using does not have small holes. these ones typically DO NOT have holes, but are so thin that several must be used:http://www.amazon.com/BUNN-BCF250-Commercial-Coffee-Filters/dp/B0006VNO7Y/ref=sr_1_24?ie=UTF8&s=kitchen&qid=1231326450&sr=1-24

the type pictured here (the one on the top of the pile) typically DO have holes: http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/774/172387.JPG.

the holes are there so that a small amount of the small-grain ground coffee beans actually go into the pot. this is NOT desirable for the process described here.

4) you now have (most likely) a TON, probably a liter or 2, of an acidic, filtered, poppy pod extract.

you want to concentrate it.

bring the pH up to about 8 (near the pH range where the morphine is not soluble in the water). why this pH? the double bond in the morphine is NOT sensitive to base (hydroxide). nor is any other part of the molecule. at a pH of 8 (or, really, even 9) there is no acid left, and the pH is not high enough to "deprotonate" any of the weakly acidic carbon acids on morphine (all of which have pka values above 20, so it doesnt matter anyway).

realistically, you could probably bring the pH even higher than that without being concerned (again, because morphine is pretty inert to base), but considering the small quantity that you will likely end up with, it is probably better to be paranoid and stick to a safe pH.

if you follow my advice here, you can nearly boil the solution. yes. i wouldnt recommend it, but it is done ALL THE TIME. again, the solution (at the pH I mentioned) is pretty inert to morphine.

it would probably be best (safest) to do this at a lower temp, somewhere near 70 C or maybe even a bit higher. concentrate it WAY down.

how much should you have in the end?

if 100 grams of straw was used, and (for the sake of simplicity) the morphine content was 1%, there will be 1 gram of morphine in the solution. the solubility of morphine HCl is about 20 mg/mL (it is actually a little bit more) at room temp (higher at higher temps)

that means, you will want no less than 50 mL of solution. so, basicallly, concentrate the HELL out of it.

continued in next post


----------



## mongler (Jan 6, 2009)

5) now, this is something that not everyone knows because the dont have AFAF who has done this before.

this concentration, although it will not affect the morphine, WILL affect a bunch of other stuff in the solution. bring the pH back DOWN to like 2-3.

6) let it sit in the fridge overnight

7) a bunch of white/grey/brown sludge will form (yes, sludge, not powder). filter this off. no. it is not morphine. it is not codeine. there will of course be SOME morphine in it because there will be some of the solution left in it, but it is not worth it to save it. because you had previously concentrated the solution, it is ok to ADD a bit of acidic water here to wash any soluble alkaloids out of the sludge (dont use more than 20 mL)

if you are really worried about squeezing every last mg out of this process, you can save it. but if you are trully concerned with miligrams, then you should just make tea.

 take this now acidic, filtered, concentrated solution and bring the pH WAY up to 12. (yes, very high, dont worry and DONT USE SODIUM BICARB OR CARBONATE). ensure that the pH STAYS at 12. this is best done by checking the pH a few hours after you did this.

9) let the aforementioned solution sit in the fridge overnight. precipitate will form.

10) filter the basic solution.

SAVE THIS PRECIPITATE. Why this? because AFOAF has yet to see any data on the solubility of the phenoxide (morphenate). it could be > 20mg/mL, it could be much less. if it is much less, that means some of the precipitate is morphine (although i really doubt this, and this step is used everywhere, including southeast asia)

11)bring the pH down to 9-9.1 and refrigerate overnight. precipitate will form. this is morphine and codeine base. there may also be SOME salt (NaCl or KCl). if you used sodium bicarbonate or sodium carbonate, there may also be some of those solids (this is why advice was given AGAINST using this stuff.)

12)filter/decant this solution THROUGH REAL FILTER PAPER. NOT THROUGH COFFEE FILTERS. COFFEE FILTERS WERE NOT MEANT TO FILTER SMALL ORGANIC MOLECULES. note: this may take a while, but you will get everything.


the solubility of morphine base in water is ~20-30 mg/liter (LITER). if you have 50 mL of solution, you should only have about 1-1.5 mg of morphine in the solution. if you have a LITER of solution, you will have 20 or 30 mgs.

that is why the concentration was so important.


----------



## mongler (Jan 6, 2009)

more info that you would not know if you did not have AFOAF who had ACTUALLY DONE THE PROCEDURE, rather than some sophomore biochemistry student who "totally knows what he/she is talking about" because they did an internship over the summer and took an O-chem lab course.

Here is the clincher:

MORPHINE BASE IS NOT VERY SOLUBLE IN ALMOST ANY ORGANIC SOLVENT THAT IS IMISCIBLE WITH WATER. it is MOST soluble in ethanol, methanol, glymol, and highly concentrated aqueous PEG solutions, TEA, hunigs base, etc. Basically anything that is SUPER polar (water soluble), but also has some saturated carbon component to it.

I know how it sounds, but it is ABSOLUTELY TRUE. good luck trying. it will take you GALLONS of even the most polar solvent (ethyl acetate) to get even 500 mgs of morphine out of pH 9 water (even if you add a ton of brine to the water).

it was tried by AFOAF. he sat in front of the rotavap for 3 hours, pulled off 3 liters of EtAC and got literally nothing. nothing at all. not even fogged up glassware from a thin film. he tried it again wtih DCM and Ether. NOTHING nothing whatsoever. complete waste of time.


RECRYSTALLIZATION OF MORPHINE BASE:

1) take the DRY solid (which may be yellow or brown) from the previous step and dissolve it in 25-50 mL of HOT ethanol/methanol (the less the better). note that you DO NOT want to use "everclear" or 95.6% ethanol. if you need to, use denatured ethanol. you want ZERO water. they sell denatured ethanol in the US, which is 80-90% ethanol with 10 or 20 % methanol or isopropanol (they stopped using benzene a long time ago). this denatured stuff is FINE. if you cant find something like this, use methanol.

**note: the volume mentioned is just a general guideline. you want to use THE MINIMUM amount of ethanol necessary to dissolve the solid. 

2) filter this solution, while hot, through real laboratory filter paper.

3) add 1/2 the volume used in step 1 of diethyl ether or assuming that you are using ethanol or denatured ethanol, you can also use a hexanes (pet ether). the hexanes wont work with methanol because hexanes and methanol are immiscable.

4) let the previous solution (1 part ethanol/methanol to 0.5 part diethyl ether or hexanes) stand until you start to see signs of precipitate forming.

5) immediately add another 1/2 of the original volume of ethanol of ether or hexanes (resulting in 1:1 ethanol to ether or hexanes).

6) refrigerate/cool this solution.

7) collect the solids that form by filtering the solution. keep the remaining solvent (the mother liquour).

the result should be near or greater than 80% purity, with the majority of the impurities being codeine, solvent, and water. if you are REALLY ANAL, you can repeat this step up to 2 more times. if you did it 2 more times, you would have >95% purity.


note: if you dont see anything at step 4 after a while, you can try scraping the inside of the glass with something, or you can add a single grain of tablesalt or something.

if you still dont see anything, you can add more ether.

if you still dont see anything then you used too much ethanol in step 1. you should evaporate EVERYTHING back to dryness, and then add LESS hot ethanol this time around.


----------



## Token (Jan 17, 2009)

mongler said:


> more info that you would not know if you did not have AFOAF who had ACTUALLY DONE THE PROCEDURE, rather than some sophomore biochemistry student who "totally knows what he/she is talking about" because they did an internship over the summer and took an O-chem lab course.
> 
> Here is the clincher:
> 
> ...


Good stuff but I don't want to go blind using den alc. And wouldn't one need to make the solution 9.2 ph before trying to extract the goods if the good are soluble at that ph? 

anybody know of a liq oxygen reducing agent that is on the low?


----------

